
Show HN: A new News site - nmiller
http://thusnews.com
======
fiatjaf
I've seen another try of doing something like this some time ago here on HN.
Don't remember what was it.

I think it is an awesome initiative, but also one that takes too much manpower
to maintain.

------
fiatjaf
Another kind of "new news" site I wished to see was something that showed only
the hard facts, one line. And numbers, all relevant numbers.

------
eecks
Are the articles automatically made or is it a wiki or blog type news?

